# iPhone mount for A3/S3



## toutenhoofd (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm considering a phone mount for my iPhone 6 plus and debating between these two ProClip options:
http://www.proclipusa.com/dashboard-mounts/vehicle/audi/s3/2015.cmsv

Anyone use either of those? The center mount looks better to me, especially since my S3 has no factory nav. 

Thanks.


----------



## kendrickhphoto (Jan 26, 2012)

I have the angled mount in both my S4 and my wife's A3 and I like that it gets the phone out of the way while still being fully accessible.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

The dealership gave me an phone/key/coin holder when I picked up my car similar to this: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Audi-A3-8V-Cellphone-Housing-For-CENTER-Cup-Holder-Vehicles-ONLY-GENUINE-NEW-/261447531088

Its okay... you can fit 2 iPhone 5s in the slot with your keys, and the coins sit underneath, but an iPhone6 won't fit. So I'll also interested to see what other alternatives are out there as I will most likely upgrade to a 6 soon.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm awaiting the angled proclip mount and the iphone 5s holder to arrive any day now. Looking forward to using it.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

toutenhoofd said:


> I'm considering a phone mount for my iPhone 6 plus and debating between these two ProClip options:
> http://www.proclipusa.com/dashboard-mounts/vehicle/audi/s3/2015.cmsv
> 
> Anyone use either of those? The center mount looks better to me, especially since my S3 has no factory nav.
> ...


Buy Steve Schwing's custom made vent mount:

http://ttschwing.fotki.com/gadgetts_and_stuff/

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zprhbofibd19sum/AADipVOFR4pZXSqEx5U095Rja?dl=0


----------



## mikejsully (Jan 6, 2010)

Currently I am using the proclip side/angle mount with my Note 4 and it is very good. Great viewing angle and easy to reach. Highly recommend it.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

mikejsully said:


> Currently I am using the proclip side/angle mount with my Note 4 and it is very good. Great viewing angle and easy to reach. Highly recommend it.


Can you post a picture, I would like to see it in its real form. I think I will order one of these. Did you go for a charging one or just the holder?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

toutenhoofd said:


> I'm considering a phone mount for my iPhone 6 plus and debating between these two ProClip options:
> http://www.proclipusa.com/dashboard-mounts/vehicle/audi/s3/2015.cmsv
> 
> Anyone use either of those? The center mount looks better to me, especially since my S3 has no factory nav.
> ...


Not on an A3/S3, but I use the proclip center mount + a ibolt car mount w/ AMPS adapter, it works well, though obviously you partially block the air vents if you mount your phone horizontally.


----------



## mikejsully (Jan 6, 2010)

drober30 said:


> Can you post a picture, I would like to see it in its real form. I think I will order one of these. Did you go for a charging one or just the holder?


http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/raLaK4]image2 by mjsranger, on Flickr[/URL]

http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/raLaw8]image1 by mjsranger, on Flickr[/URL]


I went for just the holder. I don't like the extra bulk and wires of the charging dock. Let me know if you want any other angles.


----------



## toutenhoofd (Jun 20, 2010)

I just ordered the center mount for my S3 and I'm still unsure if I made the right decision. I guess I'll have wasted $30 if I decide that the angled mount is better; the mounts are the less expensive part of the kit. I'll post some photos when it arrives and is installed. Thanks for the feedback and the images. They do have a 10% off discount code which expires today - it's LOVEPCLP 

Thanks.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

the 80's called. they want their proclips back. seriously who designs their crap?

it took a while to figure out that I need to PUSH hard, but this mount is the best for me. 
it's no proprietary, so i don't need a new mount every time I upgrade. I can use it in multiple cars.
and I don't care that it blocks a vent. the proclip is FUGLY.

I want the phone closer to me, so I'm not distracted. and high up, where this is.


Navi update for 2015!!


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

RyanA3 said:


> the 80's called. they want their proclips back. seriously who designs their crap?
> 
> it took a while to figure out that I need to PUSH hard, but this mount is the best for me.
> it's no proprietary, so i don't need a new mount every time I upgrade. I can use it in multiple cars.
> ...


I've used ProClip's stuff and I agree with you. Also having to buy a new mount when you change phones is annoying.

I'm using the same mount as you with an iPhone 6 Plus. Works great.


----------



## mikejsully (Jan 6, 2010)

RyanA3 said:


> the 80's called. they want their proclips back. seriously who designs their crap?
> 
> it took a while to figure out that I need to PUSH hard, but this mount is the best for me.
> it's no proprietary, so i don't need a new mount every time I upgrade. I can use it in multiple cars.
> ...


'
Yeah, Personally I think they are all ugly. To each their own I guess. The pro clip serves it's purpose and as you said... it has '80s flair.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I prefer magnetic mounts. Especially of you have a case. Just tap the phone to the mount and it sticks. 

I have a cd slot in my car and have the mountek version. 

If not I would go for the Neutron Mount


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> the 80's called. they want their proclips back. seriously who designs their crap?
> 
> it took a while to figure out that I need to PUSH hard, but this mount is the best for me.
> it's no proprietary, so i don't need a new mount every time I upgrade. I can use it in multiple cars.
> ...


hi, what is the name of this mount?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

sgt_cr said:


> hi, what is the name of this mount?


I no longer recommend that mount.

get this one instead:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...troduction&p=87253864&viewfull=1#post87253864


----------



## sgt_cr (Mar 18, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> I no longer recommend that mount.
> 
> get this one instead:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...troduction&p=87253864&viewfull=1#post87253864


yes thats the one I got, a Blue Garuda on the air vent, but Im not sure we should be pushing that thing hard into the vent, I feel like it could break it or something in the long run :/


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

mikejsully said:


> Currently I am using the proclip side/angle mount with my Note 4 and it is very good. Great viewing angle and easy to reach. Highly recommend it.


Easy to install? Any potential for dmg when installing? Quality/How sturdy? Thanks bro!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

sgt_cr said:


> yes thats the one I got, a Blue Garuda on the air vent, but Im not sure we should be pushing that thing hard into the vent, I feel like it could break it or something in the long run :/


with any of these mounts, you need to push hard into the vent, b/c of the design of these crazy vents.
it's ok. I've removed mine a few times, and it looks fine!


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

I second the Blue Garuda it works great and keeps the phone secure even over serious bumps or fast cornering eace:


----------

